# Steam coming from vent pipe



## player01 (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't know much about this stuff but I noticed since it's been very cold, there has been steam coming out of my vent pipe. Does anyone know why this happens and whether or not it is normal?


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

First question, if this is a plastic "vent" pipe, are you sure it's not the exhaust for a condensing appliance (CAT IV furnace, boiler or water-heater)?


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

Poo hot. Poo Moist. Hot moist poo make condensation. Normal.


----------



## player01 (Jan 31, 2010)

nah - it's not anywhere near where the furnace/water heater exhaust goes

guess it's just from poo


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I think the obvious solution to this problem is to not each as much spicy food in the winter!


----------

